# Check this out :)



## RemudaOne (Jan 23, 2013)

SHEPHERDS BAFFLED BY SHEEP BRANDED WITH SMILEY FACES

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4749754/Sheep-branded-with-smiley-face.html


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 23, 2013)

Crazy!!! Glad I don't live over there, cause I would be mad if I found out someone did that to my animals!!! 
Lol, but, I guess, what could anyone do about it!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 23, 2013)

Crazy English


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 23, 2013)

Apparently it's a publicity stunt. Read the comments and it seems there's some new roller coaster ride at a place called Alton Towers coming soon and the symbol is the exact same as what is being used for advertising the new roller coaster.

Plus the title said branded but that is just stamped on.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 23, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Apparently it's a publicity stunt. Read the comments and it seems there's some new roller coaster ride at a place called Alton Towers coming soon and the symbol is the exact same as what is being used for advertising the new roller coaster.
> 
> Plus the title said branded but that is just stamped on.


x2


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 23, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Crazy English


Yes!  It wouldn't surprise me to find out that the farmers were in on it, but just keeping mum .


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well...at least they are smiley faces...could have been worse.

I wouldn't be too happy to think strangers had come in with my sheep and handled them


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 23, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Apparently it's a publicity stunt. Read the comments and it seems there's some new roller coaster ride at a place called Alton Towers coming soon and the symbol is the exact same as what is being used for advertising the new roller coaster.
> 
> Plus the title said branded but that is just stamped on.


Alton Towers is an amazing place - Better and bigger than Disney


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Cute smiley face, but I'm with you, bon, I would be mad if someone handled my sheep! But also, let's hope it's a scourable paint! If not then whoever did it ruined the farmer's wool crop 

edited because sheep don't grow hay, they grow wool


----------

